# Traffic Fines



## CriC (May 21, 2012)

Good evening, 

I have a traffic fine issued under my driving license because the rented car that I was driving was not having the registration renewed.
The fine is almost 4 months due and I am still running after the rent-a-car company to pay it.
I am travelling for vacation very soon.
Does anyone knows if I will have a travel ban because of the outstanding fine?
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but as far as I know traffic fines don't put travel bans on you. I once got a speeding ticket and I basically didn't have to pay for it until I went in to register my car - so until you register a car or go in to renew your existing registration, you don't have to pay for it.

Having said that, considering that this was a rental car ... not sure if the rules change?! I would suggest to get after the rental company more aggressively now to get this sorted.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Depends on whether the rental company take a case out on him. If not he's ok, mate of mine left owing 17,000 in speeding fines....


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ That makes sense but since it's a registration renewal ticket ... don't think it's the renter's responsibility so there should be no case from the rental company. But then again ... I have heard crazier stories.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did a police officer hand YOU the ticket, or was there a ticket left on your vehicle that is being put on you since you had the vehicle at that time by the rental agency? 

Did you go to the police station to speak to someone? Or better, just have a local friend call them up and sort it out for you and make it disappear.  That is what I would do.


----------



## CriC (May 21, 2012)

I went with the police officer that stopped me to the traffic department in Barsha where the cars are impounded, and they issued the fine ticket under my name. 
The papers were with me and I gave copies to the rent-a-car company. They said they will handle it...
The rental company has a huge case in the court now and i guess the police are trying to re-direct other issues and let the customers to deal with them.
I've tried everything, talked nicely, been more aggressive, i found myself left with only promises. 
I called the traffic department and they told me "they don't know" and that i should go and complain to the fines inspector and have the fine transferred to the company.
My work does not allow me to do that until 6.00pm in the evening. I only hope i will still find someone there. Will check tomorrow.
As per the local friends... i'm not having any. I work for a UK based company and i don't get in touch with the local people.
Thank you all for trying to help.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

CriC said:


> The rental company has a huge case in the court now and i guess the police are trying to re-direct other issues and let the customers to deal with them..


What rental company are we talking about ? I am shopping for a new car lease, and definitely I wouldn't be happy to meet with these guys , altough to be honest everytime I rent a car even at a small company the first thing they show to me is the renewed registration/insurance.


----------



## CriC (May 21, 2012)

ziokendo said:


> What rental company are we talking about ? I am shopping for a new car lease, and definitely I wouldn't be happy to meet with these guys , altough to be honest everytime I rent a car even at a small company the first thing they show to me is the renewed registration/insurance.


I was renting from them for the past 4 years, i never had problems with them until Jan 2012 when the hell started. The company was called Discount Rent a Car, then was renamed DCR and now was bought and renamed Enterprise Rent-a-car.
They showed me a paper too but apparently was a big bluff. 
I'm renting now from Low Cost rent a car, and i'm happy with them. The cars are new, 2012, 2011 models.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Go to a police station, take your passport and ask there.

Chances are there's nothing, but I'd rather know.


----------



## CriC (May 21, 2012)

Toon said:


> Go to a police station, take your passport and ask there.
> 
> Chances are there's nothing, but I'd rather know.


Will do so. Thank you


----------

